# Things to do near Blackpool?



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guys looking for things to do near Blackpool next week, we are with the 3C rally at windy harbour for a week. Castles, abbeys, mines, steam that sort of thing, within a about a 50 mile radius.

No need to mention shopping centre's, swmbo's got that sorted. 

olley


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Olley Lancaster is about 35mls the castle worth a look. If you stretch it to 60mls you are in The Lake District and its a good road all the way


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Try to stay out of Blackpool - I'm not saying it is mucky but your feet may stick to the pavement, you might be overwhelmed by the sugar dildos and boobs in the shop windows and the smell of old chip fat could be just be too much for you.
I would rather visit Hymer UK than return to Blackpool.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Silverdale and Arnside. Leighton Moss in the same area if you like birds.

http://www.rspb.org.uk/reserves/guide/l/leightonmoss/index.aspx

The Ribble Valley and the Trough of Bowland.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hobbyfan said:


> Silverdale and Arnside. Leighton Moss in the same area if you like birds.
> 
> http://www.rspb.org.uk/reserves/guide/l/leightonmoss/index.aspx
> 
> The Ribble Valley and the Trough of Bowland.


We recently stayed at a CL at Yealand Redmayne near Leighton Moss and discovered the wonderful limestone pavement at Gait Barrows Nature Reserve.

http://www.naturalengland.org.uk/ourwork/conservation/designatedareas/nnr/1006058.aspx

Also, try googling the steam preservation railway called Lakeside and Haverthwaite.

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*St Annes*

Hi

I really like Lytham and St Annes on the front, south of Blackpool. Just nice for a quiet stroll etc etc.

Russell


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

A few places listed here may help you.

http://www.agreatplacetosee.com/all/Lancashire/Blackpool.php

Have a great time, lived near there and had relatives there for many years, always plenty to do, especially shopping :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mandy


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

olley said:


> Hi Guys looking for things to do near Blackpool next week, we are with the 3C rally at windy harbour for a week. Castles, abbeys, mines, steam that sort of thing, within a about a 50 mile radius.
> 
> No need to mention shopping centre's, swmbo's got that sorted.
> 
> olley


Garstang is a nice town to wander around for a while. There is small museum (near the Library) and the butchers on the high street sells the best pies ever.

Also worth a look is Glasson. A small village around a small working dock. The end of the canal locks down on to the river here. Fish and Chip van usually on the dock side sells good take aways.

Keith


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

If you like your fish & chips, try the chippy by the (Knott End) ferry, just up the road in Fleetwood. I've been many times & each time I take somebody new they are impressed. Easy to get to Fleetwood by tram; or road in your van; or along a generally traffice free prom / sea wall if you are cyclists (about 20 miles round trip from Blackpool centre).


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

aultymer said:


> Try to stay out of Blackpool - I'm not saying it is mucky but your feet may stick to the pavement, you might be overwhelmed by the sugar dildos and boobs in the shop windows and the smell of old chip fat could be just be too much for you.
> I would rather visit Hymer UK than return to Blackpool.


that bad, eh!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Skipton is nice and its just under 53 miles--and it has a castle as well as being a nice market town

We took my cousin there when they came over from Poland and they loved the castle

http://www.skiptoncastle.co.uk/

Anne


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks guys and Girls, Lancaster and Skipton sound good, with the weather being crap, and likely to remain so for most of the week, indoor ideas are good.

Trafford centre today.  

Olley


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

These three are worth a look

http://www.ribblesteam.org.uk/

http://www.bcvm.co.uk/location.htm

http://www.hoghtontower.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

If steam's your thing, my be worth checking if there's any availability on The Fellsman on Wednesday : steam train over Settle-Carlisle from Preston. Will cost you your shirt though....

Paul


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Rosbotham said:


> If steam's your thing, my be worth checking if there's any availability on The Fellsman on Wednesday : steam train over Settle-Carlisle from Preston. Will cost you your shirt though....
> 
> Paul


Alternative is just to take a trip on Settle Carlisle railway on normal trains - is a beautiful run taking in Ribble Head viaduct and loads of other lovely places with cute railway stations.

Milly


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

The Fellsman is fully booked weeks ahead  

In my quest to find things to do near Blackpool we went to the Commercial Vehicle Museum at Leyland, only to find it was closed on Mon to Wed However they had opened especially for a coach party, and agreed we could go in. 

They have an engine area along with a large selection of old and new lorries, we looked around the engine area first. If their's anything you ever wanted to know about engines ask for Bob, who must have spent an hour with us explaining all about the various engines on display, a true enthusiast and a nice guy as well. MAN, Gardiner, Cummings, Roots, Leyland etc. an experimental gas turbine and an unusual Commer horizontal opposed piston.

Well worth a visit if you into engines or lorries.

Olley


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I live 5 mins away from there & never thought to suggest it....

Yes, recommended, please visit : it needs visitors to keep it going.

Paul


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

we live near windy harbour and theres an interesting glass blowing place across the road due to age and mental block i cant remember the name of it 
great eccleston is just round the corner and theres a good range of shop s _butchers bakery newsagents chippy mini supermarket etc nice market on weds
i would also go to garstang market day is thursday 
we live in elswick we have a good ****** and the famous bonds icecream parlour and restaurant 2 nice little parks for kids and lots of walks the boot and shoe is a good pub grub pub and the ship is very posh 
we like going to cleveleys much nicer than blackpool and also fleetwood market and fleetwood freeport as you head for fleetwood theres farmer parrs thats a good day out with nice cafe
poulton is near windy harbour and is very nice to stroll around and shop 
j ohn says go to football museum in preston if your into football 
theres a thing on at manchester airport where you can see concord and various other planes etc our friends went and had a great day out 
ive got to go now but if you have any problems or owt you can ring us on 01995671000 
we love living around here 
have a good holiday 
Cath


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

aultymer said:


> Try to stay out of Blackpool - I'm not saying it is mucky but your feet may stick to the pavement, you might be overwhelmed by the sugar dildos and boobs in the shop windows and the smell of old chip fat could be just be too much for you.
> I would rather visit Hymer UK than return to Blackpool.


Spot on! Best things to do in Blackpool.....put anywhere else in your satnav and go there instead (include Beirut,Palestine,Helmund etc. much nicer!!!)


----------



## jontan (Aug 30, 2009)

*Things to do in blackpool*

Take the road to Morecambe ... a really nice seaside resort with one of the best views in the UK


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Morrycambi*

 ah yes! Morecambe. Isn't that where they put tailor's dummies in the bus shelters to make it look busy? :lol: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Try Martin Mere wild life center

http://www.wwt.org.uk/visit-us/martin-mere

Im not a twitcher and even I thought it was well worth a visit 
Super parkimg area as well


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

jncrowe said:


> j ohn says go to football museum in preston if your into football
> Cath


Just to clarify in case anyone reads this thread in the future...unfortunately that's been nicked by Manchester, and will be opening in urbis next year.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

hi olly 
i called to see you today with a local guide to things to do in blackpool and a whats on guide
but you had gone home so i left it with the steward
sorry to have missed you 
did you have a good time
what did you find to do ??
hope you enjoyed yourselves 
ive never been to windy site its nicer than i expected
thinking of taking the goddaughters next week 
atvb 
cath


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Cath, thank you very much for the thought  

We only booked for 1 week, can't spare the time for longer at the moment. We did find a few things to do, commercial vehicle museum at Leyland, Trafford centre at Manchester, Freeport at Fleetwood, 

Drove up to Morecombe and got what I thought was a pleasant surprise at Lancaster, a Cathedral and a Castle, the Cathedral was just a large Church, and the Castle is used as a prison, so very little of it can be viewed.  

But the worst thing was the weather, the best day was last Sunday as we left. 

First 3C's holiday site we have been to, and have to say not what I expected, very laid back and very helpful stewards, no get togethers where non-attendance would get you black looks, impressed.  

Olley


----------

